# Just Inherited Precision 23



## RoryP23 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey all, my name is Rory and I live in Washington, DC. I recently inherited my father's 1991 Precision 23 after he unexpectedly died last July. He was an inactive member of the SailNet community (username: dbear937). I grew up sailing the boat with him, so I know most of the basics, but I have many blanks in knowledge that I need to fill, especially regarding maintenance, navigation, etc. We would take the boat out once or twice a year on the inland lakes of Michigan. My dad purchased the boat new up in Tawas, MI and we sailed it on Lake Huron a couple of times, before trailering it downstate.

Right now, the boat is on a trailer next to my mother's house in metro Detroit. I am planning on having the boat transported down to the DC/Chesapeake Bay area once I find a marina with a wet slip to put it in. I'm hoping to do this within the next 4-6 weeks. I'd appreciate marina recommendations from any Potomac or Chesapeake Bay sailors who have ideas. I've heard good things about Rock Hall, MD, on the Eastern Shore. I'm also headed there on June 2 for a triathlon I'm competing in, so I'll get a chance to check it out.

This is all a new adventure for me, so if anyone is in the DC/Chesapeake area, I'd love some help getting her set up and even some help sailing the first few times out. Thanks!


----------



## Perithead (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't have any recommendations, but I'd like to say welcome to the forum! Great people here willing to help.

Sorry about your father, but congrats on inheritting a great boat. I was looking closely at them before I purchased my last boat. They have a fairly large cabin, I like the open layout below. 

I am sure you will enjoy the boat, I would think that is what your father would have wanted.


----------



## gmerrill (Mar 13, 2011)

Rory,

Welcome to Sailnet Forum. I recently purchased a 2005 Precision 23 a few months ago. Having sailed for the previous 4 years I know the basics of boat and trailor maintenance. There are a number of books that will give you the info about maintenance will apply to any sailboat. You can go to website precisionowners.com and get more specific info. Other than general maintenance, the one specific I keep hearing about the p23 is the mainstay plates have to be cleaned and sealed every one or 2 years. It's pretty simple, you removed the old sealant around the mainstay base which attaches to the deck. Clean the area well with a solvent, mineral spirits works well. Once the area is clean, reseal using 3M 5200, which can be purchased online at West Marine. I have not done mine yet, but talking with someone who has. They say that 3m 5200 is messy so have lots of rags around. Hope this helps. May God Bless you and your family as you deal with the loss of your father.

Greg


----------

